# 101 years old driving an 81 year old car



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Embed Player


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Neat.

BG


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

My grand dad had a car just like that:grin:
Actually his was a Ford, not a Packard.


----------

